

Can a Complete Novice Become a Golf Pro With 10,000 Hours of Practice? - raheemm
http://www.tampabay.com/features/can-a-complete-novice-become-a-golf-pro-with-10000-hours-of-practice/1159357/

======
pseingatl
This article is from 2011. As of December 28, 2013, he's roughly halfway
through the 10,000 hours (5263 hours left to go before reaching 10,000). He's
shooting around 80 (+/-) which isn't enough for a PGA card. At the end of the
experiment he'll probably be good enough to get a job as a club professional,
which is to answer the question posited affirmatively whether he makes the
Tour or not.

------
pseingatl
More info here:
[http://thedanplan.com/countdown/](http://thedanplan.com/countdown/)

